# Grassy weeds



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

I've got this grass and another that's a turquoise color that my camera isn't picking up well. Here's a pic of the darker color one, but will Celsius knock this stuff out? It's popping up all over


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm not certain, but with that mid-vein and tip it looks like perennial ryegrass to me.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Monument, Katana, Revolver, or a generic rimsulfuron. Metribuzin might work as well. High rate of MSM 1oz per acre maybe?

Glyphosate in January is by far the cheapest. I use 44 oz per acre with no ill effects.

Please post your results


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> I'm not certain, but with that mid-vein and tip it looks like perennial ryegrass to me.


Just looked at it. I don't think it is, because there are no lateral veins. Could be Orchardgrass, or something else that looks a lot like it.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

So I've had bad luck with glyphosate in the winter. It's really slowed my green up in the spring


----------

